# 70 GTO Decals



## cristommy (Jul 15, 2007)

I just bought the fender and trunk lid decals but I can't find my fisher body manual.
Any help on placement location?

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ultimate GTO is a good source;

http://ultimategto.com/1970cars1.htm


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

These might help, also


----------

